# Some cures in my collection



## andy volkerts (Sep 21, 2016)

Bakers cure, Frog Pond cure
 River Swamp & Kilmers Consumption oil


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 21, 2016)

new post on last page


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 21, 2016)

One of my best and rarest of cure bottles, Limericks chill cure, only one known with a pontil, bought from the original digger in Kentucky off E-bay........Andy


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 21, 2016)

another one of the top ten cure bottles, Dr. A.E. Geohegan's Scrofula cure. with iron pontil.....


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 21, 2016)

new post on last page


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 21, 2016)

Mint, Rare,  Rhodes/ Anti malaria/ fever & ague cure/ with open pontil, only ten known perfect specimans of this bottle exist......Andy


----------



## botlguy (Sep 22, 2016)

That's quite a line up Andy. Thanks for sharing.
Jim


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 22, 2016)

Thank you for the kind words Jim, I have been on here for more than ten years, and just learned yesterday how to upload pics to this site, I had to make my old puter compatible with ABN, still takes five minutes to upload a pic though........Andy


----------



## nhpharm (Sep 22, 2016)

Very cool stuff!


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 22, 2016)

Thanks nhpharm. cure bottles are my passion! plus they have some really cool embossing...........Andy


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 22, 2016)

Tamalon cure, one of the top three of cure bottles, bought off E-bay this month.......Andy


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 22, 2016)

Sparks K & L cure, another top ten cure and very rare with the embossed man on front


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 22, 2016)

these last two cures I had to repost because somehow I had them posted as an invalid something or another, sorry, just learning yet.......Andy


----------



## Harry Pristis (Sep 22, 2016)

Outstanding bottles, Andy!


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 22, 2016)

Thanks a lot Harry! I have been doing cures for about ten years now, and I have about 700, and only have about a thousand to go LOL. I only collect embossed cures or labeled ones of which I have about twenty. Got a lot of pics to take yet of some very good ones, including an extremely rare Cobalt Strubles  Kidney cure from Himrods New York, which is in the Finger lakes region of New York, and is considered to be a top five cure. Sadly mine has damage but displays sos you cant see it......Andy


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 22, 2016)

Bye the way Harry , have you seen the Clinic Cure by Foley on your other cure post, its quite rare and a beautiful example that I picked up for just about zero dollars from a guy who didn't like it, just too plain he said, sos I said I will take it gladly!! He hadn't a clue as to what or how rare it really is,,,,,,,,,,,,Andy


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 23, 2016)

Cobalt,Pontiled, no 4 on my list of top ten cure bottles, Wynkoops tonic mixture/ warranted to cure/ fever & ague/ New York. bought from American Bottle Auctions this last year, and dug in Sacramento last year.


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 23, 2016)

Winans Indian cure for the Blood, price one dollar, this is a beautiful cure bottle , one of the top twenty, I will try to get a better pic because the blinds are wiping out the detail.......Andy


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 24, 2016)

Warners Safe so called Animal Cure due to its huge size  11 3/8" high and over 4 inches wide. Bought this year at FOHBC Expo in Sacramento.......Andy


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 24, 2016)

And a Warners Safe Rheumatic cure, dug in Stockton 4 decades ago, from an outhouse on Sutter st. near Washington st, in the old dangerous part of town, kinda like Detroit a few yrs ago.....Andy


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man (Sep 25, 2016)

This cure belongs to a friend of mine, C.C.C.C. Chapa's, San Antonio, Texas.


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 25, 2016)

That's a rare cure bottle Tbm2!! I have a amber, square, about 3 3/4 inches tall C. C. C. Chancre cure from Palestine Texas that is from C R Thomason of which only 3 are known 2 without damage, Mine and one other. Just about any cure from Texas is pretty rare!! The mayor of Palestine wants the Chancre cure pretty bad, he keeps me appraised of his offer regurlarly. If your buddy wants to sell his Chappas cure LMK. I will get a pic of it and post on here whenever I can. I have got to get a newer cellphone and start taking some pics.....Andy


----------



## ACLbottles (Sep 26, 2016)

andy volkerts said:


> That's a rare cure bottle Tbm2!! I have a amber, square, about 3 3/4 inches tall C. C. C. Chancre cure from Palestine Texas that is from C R Thomason of which only 3 are known 2 without damage, Mine and one other. Just about any cure from Texas is pretty rare!! The mayor of Palestine wants the Chancre cure pretty bad, he keeps me appraised of his offer regurlarly. If your buddy wants to sell his Chappas cure LMK. I will get a pic of it and post on here whenever I can. I have got to get a newer cellphone and start taking some pics.....Andy



I would love to see a picture of the Palestine cure when you can post one. I live just about 30 minutes north of Palestine.


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 26, 2016)

ACL bottles if you go to Peachridge glass and type into the search bar ccc chancre cure, an article will come up about it and a pic of my bottle, as it is the one I bought from JP Tech on E-bay..............Maybe you can post a link, cause its above my knowledge level at this point.........Andy


----------



## ACLbottles (Sep 26, 2016)

Sure thing! Here's a link. Now that's one bottle I'd love to own. Very nice.


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 26, 2016)

Thank You ACL bottles for the kind words and the link. I was excited to get it! its pretty rare. Texas bottles hold a special interest for me, as that is where my grandfather was from, Palestine, Texas.


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man (Sep 28, 2016)

I have a embossed/raised letter bottle from the 1920's Dr Pepper bottle from Palestine, Texas in my collection.


----------



## ACLbottles (Sep 28, 2016)

texas.bottle.man2 said:


> I have a embossed/raised letter bottle from the 1920's Dr Pepper bottle from Palestine, Texas in my collection.



That's one I'm still looking for. There's a 3 Rivers version and your version. Nice bottle!


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 28, 2016)

Cool Dr pepper. Palestine is only 18,000 people now, I wonder what the pop was in 1875-1900. Back when every town had a beer and soda bottler........Andy


----------

